# Amazonian AMA



## Amazon flex lol (Apr 9, 2018)

Willing to answer a few of your flex questions. Will start with the most common.

Rate is 100%, why dont i get blocks?

Your are not guaranteed work
 2. Why sometimes i get a block with over 20 packages yesterday only had 10

Sometimes you get lucky, but we try to maximize our cost. 
 3. Why cant i get block near my home

We dont control what people order nor where they live
 4. I did not get paid, i have a complaint.

Those are your problems call the 800 number
 5. Your white van guy's suck. I was able to make the delivery

Great, those guys deliver over 300 in a day. You complain about 1 package
 6. Packages are spread out

Its based on time between each delivery. Not you going home.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Smartass tone to your answers is indicative of your corporate culture? Try again.


----------



## Amazon flex lol (Apr 9, 2018)

Would you rather I lie or tell you how it truly is?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't feed the troll people


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

This is the internet, not the Flex warehouse. You are nakedly visible to the entire world. That includes China, Russia, Bezos' headquarters, and every one of his customers. Your remarks here, whose edge maybe justifiable as a reaction to the cluelessness of some of your peons' complaining, are telling in the choice of questions you address and the manner of your response --telling in your lack of PR savvy. A brusque tone might fit the environment of a back office manager addressing his troops, but as you should have noted, the members of this forum brook no hint of condescension. They've pretty much had it with any and all forms of corporate opportunism. Amazon would do well to employ a rep who can address issues here with a modicum of public finesse. I'm just telling you like it is.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well either put up or shut up. So I'll bite. 

So tell us how the inner workings of the warehouse computers work ?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sounds like a shill


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Sounds like a shill


I don't think that person never denied s/he doesn't work for Amazon logistics in one way or another. I'll bet s/he is not the only person that's on this forum that works at an Amazon DS or FC that's not a manager.


----------



## OMG_seat_covers (Feb 25, 2017)

This is very enlightening.

It is obvious to me now that upper management at Amazon Logistics has no control over what is happening on the ground.

In reality, it is stupid $10/hour forks like this guy who controls our fate, as well as the precious packages we carry to their precious customers.

This idiot came here thinking he could 'reach out' to the drivers and 'answer some questions', but what he really did was come here to talk down to us 'non-Amazonians' 'worthy of firing and blocking'

You're a sociopath and should be banned from this community.

to: Upper management
'You're losing and the driveway poop videos will continue - respect your veterans or suffer what Uber is currently suffering'


----------

